# Heres where i spent the afternoon. ( Very Pic Heavy )



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Since i hav not much to do during the day, decided i was going to take my camera and some seed mixed with peas, wild rocket and a small amount of lettuce and do feed the ducks again. While playing around with the camera too ( ive had it about a year and still don't know how to use it properly haha )

Took this while i was walking down, full zoom and out of focus.









Such strange feet haha, remind me of Herefords ( whithout the wierd feet that is )


















Quick guys, get him he has food!

















Shine your shoes Sir?


































Little billy no mates.


































































The Swans were great to take picture of, even though the female tried to get me.









Father


































































Caught this one sneaky up and eating out of the bag 
*Caught!*









Same duck as above begging for food haha!











































Im glad i had my camera or i would of missed this great picture, they were under the willow branches of the island in the middle. Would have been hard to spot from a distance.









Very bizzare ducklings haha



































































Waiting for mum









Here she is, someone was feeding them bread.









Feeding time again.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

life time ambition,unfulfilled,to touch a coots head.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahC said:


> life time ambition,unfulfilled,to touch a coots head.


Thy dont half hiss haha.

A little girl ran upto the Swans when i was taking pictures followed by her "chavvy" ( want of a better word ) mum laughting, she wasnt laughing too long when it hissed, jumped out of the wate and ran her them, this is when she went for me but im stupid and stood my ground, if im not scared of a 10 stone Rottie im not going to be intimadated by a Swan haha she soon settled back down though.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Those little bizarre ducklings have to be some of the most terrifying yet adorable things I've seen in some time.

You have some really nice shots in there!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

thekylie said:


> Those little bizarre ducklings have to be some of the most terrifying yet adorable things I've seen in some time.
> 
> You have some really nice shots in there!


When i first caught them on the camera, i though someone had dumped some chicks then they started swimming. I thought surely not haha!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

mark lovely arent u a big old to be goin to feed the ducks


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Maplewood Stud said:


> mark lovely arent u a big old to be goin to feed the ducks


21 in body, 3 in the head so it works out just fine, i was getting odd looks though could have been my age, the camera or the fact i wasnt feeding them bread like everyone else haha.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

nice pics.. Look like you had a great afternoon


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

What in the world kind of ducks are those?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Laigaie said:


> What in the world kind of ducks are those?


the black ones with white heads are Coots.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Amazing photography! Did you say you were just learning to use that camera?! Amazing...  *mumbles in amaze ment to self*


----------

